# population of chicagoland in 2040??



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

what will be the pop of chicagoland by 2040 ,i think it can be absorb milwaukee ,rockford by than it can break the 15 million line..


----------



## Dallascaper (Jul 19, 2005)

Azia said:


> what will be the pop of chicagoland by 2040 ,i think it can be absorb milwaukee ,rockford by than it can break the 15 million line..


12 million?


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont know, chicago wont be more 10 million, becuase chicago is a rich city and slowest population.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

The Chicago MSA is currently at 9.5 million according to the 2008 estimates. The estimated growth over the past 10 years is 5%. That's lower than the average US population growth, but it's obviously better than a decline. 

Hypothetically, if current trends remain constant, then the Chicago MSA would be a little over 11 million people in 2040. 

I suspect that Chicago's growth rate will increase in future decades, so I don't think that 12 million or more is unreasonable. But who knows.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

11,766,097


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

From 1990 until 2008 it has grown by around 19% from 8,065,000 to 9,570,000.

I would guess around 12 million. Really though economics drive growth, and Chicago's growth has varied widely.

1950-1970: 39%
1970-1990: 6%
1990-2010: 20%

If it can pull out 25% it would be around 12,125,000

Of course if it finally pulls in Milwaukee, which is around 1,700,000 and already connected to the built up areas of Chicago's north shore, and Rockford with 400,000, who's built up area is only separated by Chicago suburbs by 50KM - then you could possibly see 14.3 by 2040.

It's hard to tell. Chicago is certainly doing MUCH MUCH better than it had from around 1970 to 1994.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I would guess around 12 million, but as that's not a poll option I voted in the 13 million category.


----------



## bnk (Mar 25, 2006)

It should be 13 Million with slightly expanded boundaries by 2040.


I predict that the 2010 census will show Chicagoland CSA above 10 million. Without expanding the boundaries and they will BTW, _*Chicago 2040 *_[1] estimates *2.8* million more by 2040 [2].

So that’s 12.8 million by 2040 with* slightly *expanded boundaries [3] you are looking at *13 million easy.*, without Milwaukee.


*With* Milwaukee ~ *15* Million.






> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_metropolitan_area
> 
> Population (2009 est.)
> 
> ...


[1] http://www.goto2040.org/

[2] http://chicago.timeout.com/articles/museums-culture/76023/chicagos-go-to-2040-plans-the-citys-future

[3] Winnebago and Boone counties in Illinois, and Racine and Walworth counties in Wisconsin


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

13 mill it aint gonna grow that fast...


----------

